# Cutaneous T-cell Lymphosarcoma



## iPappy (Nov 30, 2021)

Does anyone have any experience with this type of cancer? I've done a search but most of the replies were older and I was wondering if anyone else had experienced it with their dogs. Thanks!


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Bumping up.


----------

